# What miles tracking system do you for your Iphones



## latitude500 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this issue, or if it has been talked about before. I did a search an couldn't find what I was looking for so I was hoping that I could get some help.

I have a Iphone 5s, and downloaded IQmiles, great apps for the Iphone, however, When I had both rideshare apps on. I noticed that my battery life went to 0% like a rock. 

Does anyone know of another app I can download for my Iphone that will not suck the battery dry. I had the phone charged up to 100% before I left the house, and it was plugged into the car charger. Normally with both apps running, I don't have an issue at all. 

Thank you for your time,


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a new an exciting way to do this. It's called reset the trip on your odometer when you start your shift, and record the amount of miles it counted when you're done. You don't have to do any math this way, and you can always see how many miles you driven. Then you go into the notes app, and type the date with the miles. The best part, it doesn't eat your iPhones battery.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Also take a photo of your odo reading. Then you will have both mileage and time you started. Don't forget to do same when you are finished for the day.


----------



## latitude500 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking that I might have to have a log for the IRS if they ever decide to audit me. So taking a photo would work. Anyone else have some ideas.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The bottom line is that once you have been audited you will step up your record keeping. The IRS will say fine you have a piece a paper that says you drove 10,000 miles... now they will tell you, *prove it*. Oh, but I sold that car. how are you gonna prove it now? A photo with your device will paint a thousand words. It cannot be disputed since your photo has a date and time stamp.
Again, the bottom line is the more the better.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

latitude500 said:


> I was thinking that I might have to have a log for the IRS if they ever decide to audit me. So taking a photo would work. Anyone else have some ideas.


Use SherpaShare and you have all your data and can generate reports when you need it. Use this link to sign up: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706

Here is sample of Miles for YTD...this is my actual data:










I also use an excel spreadsheet I would be glad to send you if you want to send me a private message.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

sherpashare only records miles when app is on and driving someone.... 

Good ol pen and paper.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Houdini5150 said:


> sherpashare only records miles when app is on and driving someone....
> 
> Good ol pen and paper.


Why USE Pen and Paper when you can use Sherpa! Yes, the TNC ONLY reports the miles you drive with a pax...they know nothing else..you can add your total miles and hours worked to Sherpa any time you want...daily, weekly, monthly and if you keep the data in a file, like Excel, you can Bulk import the data to Sherpa. The miles you see reported above are MY TOTAL MILES driven, not trip miles.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

BTW...I forgot to say that Sherpa is working on an App like IQMiles...come on board now and have it when first available.


----------



## Uber Brazil/USA (Mar 22, 2015)

IQmiles looks like it does the job. still learning how to use it.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep lyft on all the time. And off when on an uber trip. Lyft give you all miles logged on. Uber give you miles on ride. You're welcome


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

just drive said:


> Keep lyft on all the time. And off when on an uber trip. Lyft give you all miles logged on. Uber give you miles on ride. You're welcome


Wouldn't work for me unless I did not mind about a 10% acceptance rate which would result in account suspension with Lyft...would work only if you never get a Lyft call..that the case there in Texas?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll do the lift jobs when I get them. If they're too far away I call and ask them to try again to get a closer driver.


----------



## shreduhsoreus (Mar 20, 2015)

I use TripLog. Logs trip miles, can be set to automatically log(paid versions only), logs trip time/date and you can even view your trip on a map to make it even easier to prove to the IRS that you've been using your car for what you say you are if you get audited. I pay for the personal service, $10 a year. Free version is decent, but I wanted some of the features of the cheapest paid option(I use it to log all expenses, the free version doesn't let you upload receipts for other expenses nor does it let you start from a widget).


----------



## jbrickyards (Mar 16, 2015)

I also use Triplog and like it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The bottom line is that once you have been audited you will step up your record keeping. The IRS will say fine you have a piece a paper that says you drove 10,000 miles... now they will tell you, *prove it*. Oh, but I sold that car. how are you gonna prove it now? A photo with your device will paint a thousand words. It cannot be disputed since your photo has a date and time stamp.
> Again, the bottom line is the more the better.


Date and time stamps can be altered but I agree they would help as secondary proof. The IRS actually prefers hand written logs kept *contemporaneously. *They will accept electronic milage records as long as they are kept contemporaneously. Pick a system and stay with it everyday (contemporaneously). Using many different systems over the course of a tax year would not be good.


----------



## Wendell Henry (May 18, 2015)

Just to be certain I get the deduction for all miles driven while logged in and available to get a passenger. Not just the miles when taking a passenger to their destination? I often drive after my 8-5 job and the first part is 20 miles or so where no one seems to ever ping me. I can deduct those miles just like any other ones, right?


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I also use TripLog ( triplogmileage ) but I don't let it track my miles automatically. I input my day manually + expenses. It does a great job reporting the percentages for business and personal usage and it claims to be 100% IRS compliant. My free trial is coming to an end but I am going to pay the annual fee (I think is $20/year).


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

latitude500 said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this issue, or if it has been talked about before. I did a search an couldn't find what I was looking for so I was hoping that I could get some help.
> 
> I have a Iphone 5s, and downloaded IQmiles, great apps for the Iphone, however, When I had both rideshare apps on. I noticed that my battery life went to 0% like a rock.
> 
> ...


What type of charger are you using? You may need a 2.1amp charger.


----------



## RohitATX (May 26, 2015)

I use TMM (Track My Mileage). Use it to track my mileage for 4 different businesses and 2 drivers. You do NOT have to have handwritten mileage but you do need to record it. This app (and similar) make it very easy to print out (or PDF or CSV) records every month or year end. Plus you can keep track of other expenses, tolls, parking, etc. TMM add-ons can be confusing but there is an option to buy all. I've paid about $7 to enable the features I needed - multiple businesses and up to 5 cars/drivers. It's crazy not to use an app for this - simplifies your life a LOT. You can either use GPS tracking or enter start/stop mileage.

Maximize your mileage deductions - it is the easiest way to reduce your taxes. Start it as soon as you get in your car and stop when you're back home. You can deduct all relevant mileage including trips to the store to buy water and what not, not just when you have a passenger. Then, on your Sch C, you can use either the standard IRS mileage deduction for that tax year (approx. $0.575 for 2015) OR take a percentage of your TOTAL car expenses including depreciation, gas, maintenance, etc. The simplified standard mileage deduction should be close enough for most and does away with keeping every receipt for every expense.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TripLog tracks via GPS and let's you categorize each trip.


----------



## RohitATX (May 26, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> The bottom line is that once you have been audited you will step up your record keeping. The IRS will say fine you have a piece a paper that says you drove 10,000 miles... now they will tell you, *prove it*. Oh, but I sold that car. how are you gonna prove it now? A photo with your device will paint a thousand words. It cannot be disputed since your photo has a date and time stamp.
> Again, the bottom line is the more the better.


In my experience, this is not the case. They have to take your word for it and as long as you have a log (which is required), it is sufficient. Keeping pictures with a date/time stamp is excessive. And yes, I have been audited and there were zero changes the agent could make.


----------

